# Fish ID?



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Caught this little guy on the SW Edge out of Destin on Monday. I know he's too small to keep, but what kind of grouper is he?

Bullshooter
Aquasport 205 w/ 150 ETEC


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like a scamp


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Speckled hind


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

fishn4fun said:


> Speckled hind


 
It is a Rock Hind or what we Southerners call a Strawberry Grouper.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Its a Rock Hind, not a Speckled Hind. Speckled Hinds have darker bodies with small white spots and are usually referred to as Kitty Mitchell groupers for whatever reason. Rock Hinds usually won't get to be more than about 5-6lbs. The dark saddles across the back are the main ID marks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Its a Rock Hind, not a Speckled Hind. Speckled Hinds have darker bodies with small white spots and are usually referred to as Kitty Mitchell groupers for whatever reason. Rock Hinds usually won't get to be more than about 5-6lbs. The dark saddles across the back are the main ID marks.


 
You are indeed correct, I had a senior moment.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> You are indeed correct, I had a senior moment.


Its OK George, I'll let it slide this time


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Its OK George, I'll let it slide this time


My mind honestly said Rock Hind and my fingers typed Speckled Hind because I saw it above. Just remember a mind is a terrible thing!!!


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Appreciate it guys. We had a blast Monday. Hit a nice weekline about halfway to the Edge and picked up a dozen chicken mahis. On the Edge, it was so calm we barely moved and yet the fish were tearing it up. We caught plenty of endangered ARS, biggest one bit by a shark right below the boat, undersized AJs, bonita, and a nice blackfin. Funny thing, everything wanted the smallest baits we had. We had loaded up outside the Destin jetties with cigs and mackerel minnows, and the smaller minnows worked the best. The mahis wouldn't touch a cigar minnow and only ate the smallest mackerels. The blackfin was caught on a small cig.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The old saying goes.... "fish the hatch". The bait fish out there were probably smaller that the ones you caught inshore and they are used to eating the smaller baits because that's what's there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

most defiantly a rock hind :thumbsup:


----------

